# Anyone going to Esquimalt for Bmoq in april?



## biggie786 (23 Mar 2014)

Anyone going to Esquimalt for Bmoq in april?


----------



## bay-93 (24 Mar 2014)

Yes, I'm going too!


----------



## Cui (24 Mar 2014)

Most likely yes, unless there is something crazy goes down...


----------



## biggie786 (24 Mar 2014)

Great... Did you gguys receive the dates yet?


----------



## bay-93 (24 Mar 2014)

So from what I've read in JI, BMOQ starts on 28 Apr 14, but we need to be on base one day earlier.


----------



## biggie786 (24 Mar 2014)

Have you been loaded already? Also when does netpo starts?.


----------



## bay-93 (24 Mar 2014)

I'm pretty sure I was loaded on to the course a while ago. NETPO seems to be up in the air right now.


----------



## xo31@711ret (26 Mar 2014)

After I retired from the regs & transferred to the Reserves, I picked up a call-out & taught at Work Point as a sgt doing FED; instructing C7 weapons  training; ranges; battle drills, etc at Work Point spring-summer 09....had a blast!  >      Seriously though, was a good go; would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## bay-93 (7 Apr 2014)

So apparently the reporting date was moved to the Saturday... Again! Lol, I've been at my unit since September and this is probably the third time they moved the start date. Oh well. Also, with NETPO, I have heard recently that apparently it is now done via DL and then you get a package to complete. By any chance have you guys heard any different?


----------



## biggie786 (7 Apr 2014)

I heard that it is a two weeks course..which is offered a little after  basic...but the dates are still not posted for it. I am still not loaded on Bmoq.


----------



## bay-93 (13 Apr 2014)

So, two weeks of freedom left. Anyone nervous yet?  >


----------



## biggie786 (14 Apr 2014)

When are u flying out?


----------



## bay-93 (14 Apr 2014)

I'm heading out sometime on Saturday, that's all I know so far. Hopefully I will get more specific information about this soon. What about you?


----------



## biggie786 (14 Apr 2014)

Same for me...saturday afternoon......!


----------



## Dissident (14 Apr 2014)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> After I retired from the regs & transferred to the Reserves, I picked up a call-out & taught at Work Point as a sgt doing FED; instructing C7 weapons  training; ranges; battle drills, etc at Work Point spring-summer 09....had a blast!  >      Seriously though, was a good go; would do it again in a heartbeat.



So you worked for Street with MB (Now MC)? I was there in 2010. Long hours but I had a great time.


----------

